# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال مبحث حد(هوپیتال و هم ارزی در چه مواقعی جواب نمی دن؟؟)

## mohsen 3

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم:
هوپیتال و هم ارزی در چه مواقعی جواب نمی دن؟؟
تو حد به خیلی از سوالا برمیخورم که با هوپیتال و هم ارزی جواب غلط میدن
میخوام بدونم چرا اینجوری میشه و چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## S I N A

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم:
> هوپیتال و هم ارزی در چه مواقعی جواب نمی دن؟؟
> تو حد به خیلی از سوالا برمیخورم که با هوپیتال و هم ارزی جواب غلط میدن
> میخوام بدونم چرا اینجوری میشه و چیکار باید کرد؟


*
امکان نداره هوپیتال یا هم ارزی جواب غلط بدن
ببین این ها شنگول منگول نیستن که همینجوری اومده باشن بعنوان نکته تستی ازشون استفاده کنیم که
همشون اثبات دارن .

هوپیتال رو میتونی با کمک تعریف مشتق ثابت کنی
هم ارزی هم شکل کوتاه شده رفع ابهام عامل صفر شونده است.

تنها علتی که من فکر مکینم باعث شده شما با استفاده از این ها به جواب غلط برسین این بوده که شرایط استفاده شون فراهم نبوده
مثلا سوال داشتیم تو کنکور که حدش میشده 0 تقسیم بر 2 ، خیلی ها رفتن هوپیتال زدن رسیدن به عدد 
هم ارزی هم شرایط داره اگر فراهم باشه میتونی استفاده کنی .

حالا سوالت رو بزار بهتر بتونیم بحث کنیم..*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم:
> هوپیتال و هم ارزی در چه مواقعی جواب نمی دن؟؟
> تو حد به خیلی از سوالا برمیخورم که با هوپیتال و هم ارزی جواب غلط میدن
> میخوام بدونم چرا اینجوری میشه و چیکار باید کرد؟


حتما هوپیتال اشتباهی میگیری
هم ارزی ها هم باید بجا استفاده کنی.مثلا Sin X  اگر X=0 اونوخ جواب میشه نه اینکهX هر وقت خاستی

----------


## mohsen 3

الان این دوتا سوالو نگاه کنین
اولی هوپیتال جواب نمیده (تا ابد ادامه پیدا میکنه) تو دومی هم ارزی

----------


## S I N A

> الان این دوتا سوالو نگاه کنین
> اولی هوپیتال جواب نمیده (تا ابد ادامه پیدا میکنه) تو دومی هم ارزی


*
وقتی حدت به کمتر یا بیشتر از یک عدد میل میکنه از هوپیتال نرو
واس سوال اولت که مخرج زیر رادیکاله ، عبارت زیر رادیکال رو تبدیل کن به مجذور کامل که بعدش بیاد زیر قدر مطلق تا بعدش بتونی علامتش رو تعیین کنی


بقیش رو خودت حل کن با هم ارزی sin و tan ( چون کمان یعنی عبارت جلوی sin و tan داره به صفر میل میکنه میتونی استفاده کنی )


واس سوال دومت هم فقط توی عبارت صورت میتونی از هم ارزی sin استفاده کنی
واس مخرج نمیتونی چون کمان sin به بی نهایت میل میکنه نه صفر

شرایط استفاده از هم ارزی ها رو کامل بخون و مسلط شو بعدش برو سراغ تست زنی
سوالی هم داشتی بپرس همینجا من و بقیه بچه ها هستیم کمکت میکنیم .




*

----------


## mohsen 3

> *
> وقتی حدت به کمتر یا بیشتر از یک عدد میل میکنه از هوپیتال نرو
> واس سوال اولت که مخرج زیر رادیکاله ، عبارت زیر رادیکال رو تبدیل کن به مجذور کامل که بعدش بیاد زیر قدر مطلق تا بعدش بتونی علامتش رو تعیین کنی
> 
> 
> بقیش رو خودت حل کن با هم ارزی sin و tan ( چون کمان یعنی عبارت جلوی sin و tan داره به صفر میل میکنه میتونی استفاده کنی )
> 
> 
> واس سوال دومت هم فقط توی عبارت صورت میتونی از هم ارزی sin استفاده کنی
> ...


خیلی ممنون
داداش هم ارزی رو متوجه شدم ولی هوپیتالو نه
یعنی هر وقت حد چپ یا راست بخواد نمیشه هوپیتال استفاده کرد؟
استثنا دیگه ای هم داره هوپیتال؟

----------


## S I N A

> خیلی ممنون
> داداش هم ارزی رو متوجه شدم ولی هوپیتالو نه
> یعنی هر وقت حد چپ یا راست بخواد نمیشه هوپیتال استفاده کرد؟
> استثنا دیگه ای هم داره هوپیتال؟


*
خواهش رفیق
اونجور که من یادمه فقط تو این حد های چپ و راست بودش که اذیت میکرد
حالت خاصی مد نظرم نیس ، یعنی باید سوال رو ببینیم تا تشخیص بدم 
ولی توی حد های معمولی تو یک نقطه که خبری از چپ و راست نیست و حاصل حد هم صفر تقسیم بر صفر میشه هوپیتال جواب میده.
خودت یکم تست بزنی دستت میاد قشنگ که کی باید چیکار کنی.

*

----------


## Enigma

شما به صفحه قاعده هوپیتال در ویکیپدیا به زبان انگلیسی برید با مثال توضیح داده .

----------


## amin278

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم:هوپیتال و هم ارزی در چه مواقعی جواب نمی دن؟؟تو حد به خیلی از سوالا برمیخورم که با هوپیتال و هم ارزی جواب غلط میدنمیخوام بدونم چرا اینجوری میشه و چیکار باید کرد؟


 فردا بعد امتحان قلم چی یه متن کامل از هوپیتال و اثبات قاعده هوپیتال و استفاده از هم ارزی تایپ میکنم که شاید یه درک بهتری از این دو روش در رفع ابهام بهتون بده

----------


## Masoume

Hop یک قانون کلیه و همه جا ج میده

----------

